# Magazines for CAT and GATE



## slugger (May 8, 2008)

do you know of any popular _magazines_ dedicated to CAT and GATE aspirants - the same mag need not cater to both, could also be different magazines

Something like Competition Success Review which is for IAS/civil service aspirants


also any popular CAT site? - i know of pagalguy

thanks


----------



## slugger (May 9, 2008)

any help????

----
BTW is it just me or is nobody able to view any avataar on the forum righ now


----------



## victor_rambo (May 9, 2008)

Ya, I am not able to view anybodies avatar. I also tried uploading one of myself but still problem does persist.


----------

